# I totally caved to a hissy fit!



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am embarrassed to admit that I caved to a complete hissy fit from an unlikely source. I had my perfect little gentleman Loken out to play tonight. I was giving him treats and he was having fun exploring and doing his thing. Since he is very clean I tidy I decided I would go ahead and clean his cage out tonight instead of in the morning since I knew he wouldn't trash my efforts. He was super happy the whole time, chirping at me and just being content until he went back to his cage. I have a special way to set up his Igloo bedding and he has been having two favorite blankets. How do you know he has favorites you might ask? lol I can tell the way he sleeps when he is in there, he has a special way he folds those two blankets and when given a choice he always will pick them and will kick others out. Since there is only two I don't use them at the same time so he can always have a clean one. Well I messed up and must have dropped it because it wasn't in the load that came out of the dryer so I had to use a substitute. I put him in, he checks everything out and goes straight to his house. He has never done this before but he actually stood in the doorway of his Igloo huffing and hissing away. He backs out and looks at me. I say "I'm sorry I don't know how the blanket didn't get in the wash. I'll find it tomorrow and wash it for you , then you'll have it right back". Well this didn't make him happy and he wasn't having it so he kept it up and wouldn't snuggle in like he usually does and kept protesting. He finally went in the Igloo but I could see him through the side and he was totally pouting, protesting and laying as far as he could from the other blanket. He reminded me of a dog when they get mad and snub you. I ended up caving and had to go grab the blanket I was going to wash and give it back. I tell him I'm putting it back and put it in his Igloo. All protests stop and he arranges it like he wants, kicked the other blanket that I dared put in his hideout and snuggled in and fell asleep. What a turd! And me too of course for caving lol I had to locate the blanket that missed the wash the first time, get a load of laundry going so that in the morning I'll have the other favorite clean so I can swap with the dirty one. I could have waited but it's bothering me he has a dirty blanket in there even though I know he doesn't care and is loving it.

Can you tell I'm the crazy Hedgehog lady that talks to her hedgies and cave to their whims lol


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

:shock: bahahahaha  that's awesome.... bahahahaha


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha! This just proves how thoughtful and observant they truly are. =D


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Wow! He sure knows what he wants!! All I can say is that I think it's pretty neat that you know what he likes. Pretty observant. 

At least HE's happy. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha thats so funny! Hopefully he forgives you tomorrow when you return his favourite blanket lol. My fiance calls me a crazy hedgehog lady to lol.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like Loken has been secretly reading the "How to Train Your Human" manual. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: I'm still so shocked he did that. I made sure to get his clean blanket out of the dryer this morning and switch them out. He is really so funny how he has to have his things a certain way. One example is that he wants his Igloo in the middle of his cage with the back of it to the wheel and the entrance pointed at an angle towards the dishes in the corner. It's almost looks like a courtyard because he likes the curved pvc pipe in the opposite corner so it actually curves in front of the door. If I don't put it like this he somehow manages all this on his own. He comes out of his house and angled door and hits the food dishes. He then runs between the back wall and igloo to the corner hidden by his wheel and uses the bathroom, smushes out under the wheel, runs along the side with the doors through his pvc pipe and then back into his Igloo hahaha He's got it set up for efficiency I guess :lol: :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

He has you well trained! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

That story was so cute I love how Quirky hedgehogs can be, my ladies aren't that picky yet, but in time who knows


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

That is too funny!! Loken sounds like a spoiled little character! How adorable that he has things a certain way and huffs at you if you mess it up :roll: :lol: I think videos should be made :lol:


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

That's hilarious!!! :lol:


----------

